

The Strengths and Weaknesses of Top and Left Navigations - UXMovement
http://uxmovement.com/design-articles/the-strengths-and-weaknesses-of-top-and-left-navigations

======
pbhjpbhj
No love for right side navigation then?

I use right side navigation on my blog as I find it focuses attention better
on the content and I'm assuming most people arrive via a web search (stats say
this anyhow) and so they're there to look at the content and not immediately
to navigate off elsewhere.

